# I need prayer



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

I had to go back to the hospital back for a staph infection in my foot I am home now, I went to see my Dr. yesterday she told me the bone has not mended and I might need a bone graft which would be another twelve weeks ,its been over two months since the accident I left her office upset but kept hearing who's report will you believe.I got to the truck and I became furious at the guy who ran me over and the more I pondered the more angry I became. It all came to a head last night another sleepless night where my leg gets so hot it wakes me up. I got up and started screaming in frustration as to when will this end taking these antibiotics really keeps me thirsty, which means the more I water drink the more you have to go. Well in one of the trips to the restroom as I sat thinking there why has not my foot began to heal and it dawned on me that I never forgave this guy for hitting me. I prayed a prayer for forgiveness and that the Lord would give me the grace to do that and that's where my prayer request comes in pray and agree with me that I would completely forgive him and him let go free. Actually the free person would be me. When I came to bed there was a song just starting to play on the radio ''Forgiveness''.
Praise the Lord


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for your healing


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Praying for you Melvin


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Melvin, sounds like the Holy Spirit gave you some wisdom brother. You are right about needing to forgive. Also, get ready for a blessing because usually when you are going through a trial, it means that the Lord is going to bless you. I'll be praying for your foot to heal. Don't worry bro, God will answer.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Praying for your complete recovery. Forgiveness is hard, hard, hard. Be sure to ask for the Good Lords blessings and to give you the strength to forgive.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Matthew 10:1 "And if the house be worthy, let your peace come upon it: but if it be not worthy, let your peace return to you.
14 And whosoever shall not receive you, nor hear your words, when ye depart out of that house or city, shake off the dust of your feet."

Prayers headed your way


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Done


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

God bless.Your true healing has began. Praying here.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Praying for you Melvin.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent .


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent. Forgiveness is one of the hardest things to do.
God bless you and yours.

John


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Brother sounds like the Lord has healed you spiritually. We do not immediately understand why bad things happen to us but in time the Lord will reveal it to us. I pray for your healing and for wisdom for the doctors and nurses who are treating you. We are to forgive since the Lord has forgiven us which you have already done.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Prayers for a speedy recovery my friend!!


----------

